# Prince Adventures, Vol. 1



## Prince Nai (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm proud to announce that my first manga volume is out and its audiobook starring mega anime stars Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haberkorn. LOL, this is the trailer Todd did for me:

[video=youtube;c_u30euvKOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_u30euvKOs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

The awesome thing is that it's available for print now at Indy Planet, http://www.indyplanet.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=7606. I hope you all enjoy it XD


----------

